# Modest Victorian dresses for little girls



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.biblicalgarden.com/modest_victorian/victorian_girls_dresses.html

Okay - my daughter just sent me this link - look at those dresses and the prices. I know I'll be using them for copying or other almost ideas...

Angie


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

neat link thank you... They are so pretty...


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't know.. they are pretty dresses, but even though they don't reveal skin, I'm not sure I would want my little girl looking quite so grown up.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Merciful heavens, the prices!

And, where would a girl wear those fashions?


----------



## plainly for you (Apr 25, 2008)

Those dresses sure are expensive. I would not wear anything like that on a young girl. My daughter is 15 and I would still have to think about her wearing some of the styles. I sew and make much of our clothes. That way I can control cut and length. The clothing available for females is too revealing and immodest for me. I prefer to be covered and comfortable, not worried that something may fall out when I bend over.


----------



## countrymouse2b (Mar 13, 2008)

Absolutely georgeous. I agree they are not "practical" dresses, looks more like dress up fun. Really expensive dress up fun! LOL


----------

